# Famous Classical pieces Completions CD - Beginner



## ClassicalNoob (Jul 1, 2016)

As person with very limited knowledge of Classic music and who wants to become a little more knowledgeable of some of the more famous composers and pieces

What would be a good starter album CD?

With such notable names like Beethoven, Mozart and Bach. These are only names I can think over. If asked to match composer to music piece by name of hearing it couldn’t tell you. I guess, I just like the dramatic pieces.

Is it just me but does Classic FM seem more engaging than BBC Radio 3. As you can tell I’m from the UK.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Are you willing to listen to streaming online (such as Pandora) or even YouTube? You can cover a lot of ground there. Also, if you're OK with MP3s, you can find bargain recordings of 100 works for 1.99, or something like that.

I can't think of any starter CDs, other than just randomly grabbing something. Many of us veterans aren't fans of "greatest hits" CDs as they splice complete works into small bits. That being said, there's no shame in sampling them. I just can't think of any (and no recording will cover more than a tiny slice of all the great Classical that's out there). 

This site also has several lists such as Top 150 Symphonies, etc. Check them out. And my advice is not to worry about matching piece to composer just yet. That will come in due time.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Sometimes one can find music for the millions in your record shop, that's kind off Classical FM stuff.
Sometimes whole works or pieces, if your lucky you're getting some info also.
As GreenMamba says, coast almost noting.


----------



## MJongo (Aug 6, 2011)

I can't really recommend any compilation cds that don't include full works. I would suggest listening to different recordings of the following works of major composers to beginners:

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos, Mass in B Minor, various organ works (preludes, toccatas, fugues, etc.)
Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 20 & 21, Symphonies Nos. 40 & 41
Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 5 & 9, Piano Sonata No. 29, String Quartet No. 14
Schubert: Symphonies Nos. 8 & 9, String Quintet
Brahms: Symphonies Nos. 3 & 4


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

ClassicalNoob said:


> As person with very limited knowledge of Classic music and who wants to become a little more knowledgeable of some of the more famous composers and pieces
> 
> What would be a good starter album CD?
> 
> ...


My key introduction to classical music was EMI's _The Classic Experience_ back in the 1980s. I have no idea what the current equivalent would be, but I'm pretty sure Classic FM itself is still producing the occasional compilation, and several of the bigger record labels have box sets that would work as beginner's guides.
TBH I think you're as well off just doing an Amazon search on terms like "introduction" and "beginner's guide", because there's not going to be a single recommendation that definitely beats all others - you might as well make up your own mind.

Or just listen to Classic FM a lot and make notes on what you're hearing - this might encourage you to take a bigger plunge and buy single-composer discs.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Perhaps something like this which I see for $39.99 on Ebay (but you can explore for free on You Tube):


----------



## Templeton (Dec 20, 2014)

Here are a few, from Amazon, which should get you started:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/100-CLASSICAL-MASTERWORKS-5CD-box/dp/B00N95DOF6/ref=sr_1_14?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1467535804&sr=1-14&keywords=classical+compilations

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Yellow-Guide-Classical-Music/dp/B00000613R/ref=sr_1_1?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1467536129&sr=1-1&keywords=The+Yellow+Guide+to+Classical+Music

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B007II50B6/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

There will be others too but these are ones that I liked, when I was getting started. Just do a search on Amazon for classical compilations and there are loads of choices. Have a read of the reviews and you should find what you are looking for.

I also used the Talk Classical Top Recommended lists, to help identify individual works, to get me started. Here's the link:

http://www.talkclassical.com/17996-compilation-tc-top-recommended.html

I also found the following site very useful for highlighting great works by genre, composer, etc:

http://www.classicalcdguide.com/

Happy hunting.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Back in the day It was the budget series "Classics for Pleasure" lp's that introduced me to classical music. They are available on cd's still usually pretty cheaply and are usually classic recordings featuring big names from the past. Look on Amazon at the used and new prices!
If you have a turntable available to play vinyl, charity/thrift shops are are great source of cheap research. Ditto Car boot sales. If you dont like the works you can simply give em back or bin them.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2016)

I will give you the same recommendation I give to everybody, because this is how I introduced myself to the major composers, and some of the highest regarded works. It isn't definitive, and I know many people will have different opinions. But it is an excellent way to get started, and in addition to recommendations of works in different categories, it also offers some really good recording recommendations, many of which are very highly regarded.

Go to this website:
http://classicalcdguide.com/


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

If it is to be a CD I feel that compilations of short excerpts of classical pieces will not work too well. Far better to go for a CD with one or two great works. As you mention drama I suspect Beethoven symphonies will do you better than Mozart or Bach for a first dip. Carlos Kleiber's recordings of the 5th and 7th symphonies is an obvious choice. Or you could look at Tchaikovsky's 5th or Rimsky-Korsakov's Scherezade. Or how do you feel about operas? Operas are very dramatic.


----------



## ClassicalNoob (Jul 1, 2016)

Thanks Templeton, this is precisely something that I was looking for. A big help 

I'm listening now to some piano pieces by Beethoven while writing this. A compilation Sonata.


----------



## ClassicalNoob (Jul 1, 2016)

Enthusiast said:


> If it is to be a CD I feel that compilations of short excerpts of classical pieces will not work too well. Far better to go for a CD with one or two great works. As you mention drama I suspect Beethoven symphonies will do you better than Mozart or Bach for a first dip. Carlos Kleiber's recordings of the 5th and 7th symphonies is an obvious choice. Or you could look at Tchaikovsky's 5th or Rimsky-Korsakov's Scherezade. Or how do you feel about operas? Operas are very dramatic.


These are some good suggestions of new artists. No sure about opera though I d rather appreciate the music and instrumentation on its own. I'm not a fan yet of Italian singing. Give it time though, with a bit more of learned experience I might change.


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

I would suggest that you start with symphonies, concertos and piano sonatas by Beethoven.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bruckner Anton said:


> I would suggest that you start with symphonies, concertos and piano sonatas by Beethoven.


I think Mozart is easier.


----------

